# Sunroom Roof Panels made out of metal has water leak. Request repair suggestions



## blodg8 (Jul 30, 2021)

Hello Roof Pros,

We have a sunroom that has Roof Metal Panels that are probably 3ft x 18 ft connected to each other. there are two panels that have a skylight built into it. On heavy rain we see water leaks and we can't seem to figure out how to fix it. Is there any Pros here that can provide help and guidance? Or is there a company that specialize this to repair it? We have ask couple Roof Professional to see if they can add a layer of tar to prevent the water leak. Please help. Thank you.


----------



## Deerfly (Mar 14, 2021)

Epdm (rubber roofing) cover strip of various brands could be installed at problem areas. The surface needs to be cleaned and primed with the manufacturers products. Often you can get the cover strip in black or white if asthetics are a factor


----------



## blodg8 (Jul 30, 2021)

Deerfly said:


> Epdm (rubber roofing) cover strip of various brands could be installed at problem areas. The surface needs to be cleaned and primed with the manufacturers products. Often you can get the cover strip in black or white if asthetics are a factor



Hi Deerfly, 
The problem is that we don't know where the leak is create from. How can we find out? When you mentioned about cleaned and primed, what do I need to do that? Can you provide more assistance and help? Thank you.


----------

